# Prison train?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

How would I go about making some rolling stock for a prison train? Should I just grab a bunch of box cars, get rid of their original paint, paint them grey and then kind of make holes for the metal bars? It will be a train taking inmates to prison.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

JJB

I may be counting rivets...but do we have prison trains? So
far, there are no concentration camps that I know of.  The US
Marshalls Service runs an airline that flies prisoners around
the country.

But then you folks out thar in the West do things a little
diffrunt. 

Don


----------



## doct0rnic (Jun 28, 2013)

123456789 duplicate post, delete.


----------



## doct0rnic (Jun 28, 2013)

back in the 1800s the government used to haul native americans to prison inside stock cars, my family was among them after the end of the Modoc war in 1872, they were hauled from Klamath Falls Oregon to Miami Oklahoma, in the movie Geronimo, at the end of the movie they are also being hauled by stock car to Florida, This is also evident in the movie Mclintock where the train pulls up at the station and the indians get out of the stock car behind the passenger car.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

doct0rnic said:


> back in the 1800s the government used to haul native americans to prison inside stock cars, my family was among them after the end of the Modoc war in 1872, they were hauled to Miami Oklahoma, in the movie Geronimo, at the end of the movie they are also being hauled by stock car to Florida, This is also evident in the movie Mclintock where the train pulls up at the station and the indians get out of the stock car behind the passenger car.





doct0rnic said:


> back in the 1800s the government used to haul native americans to prison inside stock cars, my family was among them after the end of the Modoc war in 1872, they were hauled from Klamath Falls Oregon to Miami Oklahoma, in the movie Geronimo, at the end of the movie they are also being hauled by stock car to Florida, This is also evident in the movie Mclintock where the train pulls up at the station and the indians get out of the stock car behind the passenger car.


You only have to say it once.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Geronimo.










Chiricahua Apache prisoners, including Geronimo (first row, third from right), seated on an embankment outside their railroad car, Arizona. 
Photographed by J. McDonald, 1886.


----------



## doct0rnic (Jun 28, 2013)

big ed said:


> You only have to say it once.




Sorry I edited and some reason it posted it twice


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

doct0rnic said:


> Sorry I edited and some reason it posted it twice


No problem, but they both are there.
John might delete one for you, but I have seen him do the same thing and it is still there.

Edit, I thought you meant you went back and fixed it, just go back and XXXXXXX one out if some one (mod) sees it he can get rid of it.
No big deal I have done it too.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I am told that prisoners in Texas were moved via regular boxcar. The prisoners were chained to the floor and two Texas Rangers rode in the boxcar.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

So it sounds like the answer is- use your imagination? Have you tried Googling "American prison trains"?


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmm, perhaps a novel solution to California's overcrowded prisons. Load a bunch of inmates in Amtrack cars and make them ride through Death Valley when it's 130 degrees.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

How about some chain gang track crews?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I reckon i have a pic of an old style boxcar/caboose converted to prisoner duties. See if i can dig it up from the last trip to the train museum


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry, don't mean to hi-jack this thread but the title of Prison Cars made me think about something...and it's really kind of sad if you dig a bit on google and the internet in general.

It seems that "some" of the general population of the U.S. have this fear and belief that- Auto Haulers (Yes, you read that right)... Auto Haulers are Prison Camp Rail Transporters.










I am NOT making this up. Even if you type this phrase into You-tube, you will come across videos that have been shot over the past couple of years where people believe this!!!!

Has our society been dumbed down this much that parts of our country actually believe that these are Prisoner Transports? 

Sorry. Didn't mean to hi-jack the thread....


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Well, it would help with prison over crowding...


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

they do look like bad *** prisoner transport, small "windows" etc.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

broox said:


> they do look like bad *** prisoner transport, small "windows" etc.


You sound like an expert. Heritage from your country's origins as a penal colony?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

History 101. South Australia was the only free state. BK, Prospect & Yak are the ones to watch out for


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

hoscale37 said:


> Sorry, don't mean to hi-jack this thread but the title of Prison Cars made me think about something...and it's really kind of sad if you dig a bit on google and the internet in general.
> 
> It seems that "some" of the general population of the U.S. have this fear and belief that- Auto Haulers (Yes, you read that right)... Auto Haulers are Prison Camp Rail Transporters.
> 
> ...


Yeah....they call them "FEMA death trains" hahahaha. With 300 Million+ people, you're bound to have a few loose screws.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bjg1UaryuLM


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

FEMA death trains????? Don't laugh. That just might come true. Pete


----------



## doct0rnic (Jun 28, 2013)

norgale said:


> FEMA death trains????? Don't laugh. That just might come true. Pete


Fema is the secret government


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They ( the government) just want you to think there are cars in them.

Can't you see the eyes looking out of some of the vents? :smokin:


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Yeah....they call them "FEMA death trains" hahahaha. With 300 Million+ people, you're bound to have a few loose screws.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bjg1UaryuLM


Well I am shocked! "Shocked to Holy Heck!" And Santa Fe is complicit in this vast, illogical conspiracy!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It make seance. they were made to keep people out. It would not be hard to make so that people could not get out.


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

jjb727 said:


> How would I go about making some rolling stock for a prison train? Should I just grab a bunch of box cars, get rid of their original paint, paint them grey and then kind of make holes for the metal bars? It will be a train taking inmates to prison.


Since WW1 prisoners (mostly prisoners of war) were transported under guard in regular passenger cars.

Its certainly not something that has been done since WW2.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

DonR said:


> JJB
> 
> I may be counting rivets...but do we have prison trains? So
> far, there are no concentration camps that I know of.  The US
> ...


In a fictional world, you HAVE ANY KIND of trains


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

doct0rnic said:


> back in the 1800s the government used to haul native americans to prison inside stock cars, my family was among them after the end of the Modoc war in 1872, they were hauled from Klamath Falls Oregon to Miami Oklahoma, in the movie Geronimo, at the end of the movie they are also being hauled by stock car to Florida, This is also evident in the movie Mclintock where the train pulls up at the station and the indians get out of the stock car behind the passenger car.


It was also in the movie 3:10 to Yuma (the newest one) where a 2-6-0 steam engine pulled some jail cars to take the outlaws and what not to jail.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

eljefe said:


> hmmm, perhaps a novel solution to california's overcrowded prisons. Load a bunch of inmates in amtrack cars and make them ride through death valley when it's 130 degrees.


lmao!!!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

hoscale37 said:


> Sorry, don't mean to hi-jack this thread but the title of Prison Cars made me think about something...and it's really kind of sad if you dig a bit on google and the internet in general.
> 
> It seems that "some" of the general population of the U.S. have this fear and belief that- Auto Haulers (Yes, you read that right)... Auto Haulers are Prison Camp Rail Transporters.
> 
> ...


it would be pointless to have a threat and not see anyone posting anything. You didn't "hi-jack" the thread, you contributed to it. Thank you!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Just take some animal cars from the Barnum and Baily Circus train and put some people in them. Walla! A prison train. Pete


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

lol wut


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

jjb727 said:


> it would be pointless to have a threat and not see anyone posting anything. You didn't "hi-jack" the thread, you contributed to it. Thank you!


What threat? This is just the crazy conspiracy-theory paranoid nut jobs. Some of the stuff these people think is going to happen (or actually happening) is pretty far out there.

Try and point out that these cars are quite common and are used for automobiles and they'll act like you're the crazy/ignorant one.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

thread*
typo, sorry


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Ah, well that changes the meaning a bit!


----------

